# Bit help? Horse doesn't like to turn!



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I know that this may not work in all cases, but it did for me; I had a horse with a similar problem, so I used just a halter and snap-on reins. I don't like having to yank on their mouths, but pulling on their face to start with sort of helps. At least, it did for me. Then I transitioned into a snaffle and it went well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I know that this may not work in all cases, but it did for me; I had a horse with a similar problem, so I used just a halter and snap-on reins. I don't like having to yank on their mouths, but pulling on their face to start with sort of helps. At least, it did for me. Then I transitioned into a snaffle and it went well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I was considering this, at least around in the field. I dont think id take her out on the trails with just a halter. Not at the moment anyhow.
Thanks :wink:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol, I don't go anywhere outside of the field most of the time, so I forgot to mmention that part. Sorry! But yeah, I would only stay in an enclosed area until you can trust her more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you can't turn her in a snaffle then you won't even get a bend in her neck with a halter. There is NO bit that is going to magically get her to turn. Your going to have to use ;your brain. You need to get her to yield her head to the left and right. To do this you put a little pressure on the rein and wait for her to yield her head around and put slack in the rein. As soon as she does release the rein. If she yields her head but is moving her feet then wait for her feet to stop before releasing. It also wouldn't hurt to teach her to yeild her hindquarters as well. I would also work on her ground manners because I have seen very few horses that ignore a person on thier back but not on the ground.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Kevinshorses' advice is right on the money! One of the first things you should teach a horse is to yield to pressure. Work on the exercise he suggested every day until she gives her head willingly, with only the slightest touch. Some horses get it after the first day, some you have to remind before every ride. Not only will this help with turning, but I would also suggest using it to teach your horse a one rein stop. I have a green horse and the one rein stop has saved my butt a few times when he got a little out of hand. The one rein stop disengages the hind end, making it difficult for your horse to run off or buck.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Kevinshorses is right on. My mare, when she was originally just being broken, was very "hard mouthed." I did exactly as suggested above and now, even with just minimal training, she will turn very easily with just the pickin up of the reins. 

One thing, if you dont like the bit or want to try something else, I would suggest a side pull, thats what I used on my mare before I moved her back up to the bit. I felt better using that instead of a halter.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes we're working on it slowly. Hopefully the weather will get a bit better so that i can work with her more. She's really good on the ground (a bit lazy, but oh well lol) She knows how to yield on the ground but it seems she's got a stubborn streak when you're trying to direct her with the reins.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Often a stubborn horse is one that is lacking clear understanding and/or direction. One thing to remember if you want to teach your horse a one rein stop is that you have to TEACH them to yield thier hindquarters. If you just pull on the horses head when they try to run off or buck your just taking them off balance and making a bad situation worse.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Kevin. I have a dumber than average horse that I could not teach to leg yield it took someone on the ground pushing while I gave the signal in the saddle. You could try this, as a last resort.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I will also add - Don't be afraid to really pull on her. You don't get a soft horse by being soft all the time. The key is the release - No matter how hard or soft you pull, if she doesn't get a release when she gives, she won't know she did the right thing and nothing will change. You need to use as much force as it takes for her to respond, then give immediately.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Often a stubborn horse is one that is lacking clear understanding and/or direction. One thing to remember if you want to teach your horse a one rein stop is that you have to TEACH them to yield thier hindquarters. If you just pull on the horses head when they try to run off or buck your just taking them off balance and making a bad situation worse.


 Yes, we really have to work on that but i know i'll need spurs back on my boots for her. She goes forward fairly well (unless she decides she doesn't want to anymore, in which case i really gotta work at her), but when it comes to applying side pressure for yielding, it takes alot of kicking effort for it to get through. She's not a sensitive horse at all and so her responses are a bit slow


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> I will also add - Don't be afraid to really pull on her. You don't get a soft horse by being soft all the time. The key is the release - No matter how hard or soft you pull, if she doesn't get a release when she gives, she won't know she did the right thing and nothing will change. You need to use as much force as it takes for her to respond, then give immediately.


 Oh i do! :lol: It can be like tugging on a 2X4 sometimes. And i am doing the pressure-release excercises when we go out but let's just say it takes awhile for her to catch on. 
We went for a 2hour ride with my friend & her horse the other day and my arm and knees were sore the next morning. I figured maybe having another horse around would encourage her to follow but she's not at all horse-bound. 
Spent the whole ride strugging to keep her going in a straight line lol. Big fields are the worst because even if her head is turned in the direction i want to go, she tends to drift in another (which was why my knees were sore from trying to keep her going the right way:lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Yes, we really have to work on that but i know *i'll need spurs back on my boots for her*. She goes forward fairly well (unless she decides she doesn't want to anymore, in which case i really gotta work at her), but when it comes to applying side pressure for yielding, it takes alot of kicking effort for it to get through. She's not a sensitive horse at all and so her responses are a bit slow


Get your spurs put back on and use them!


----------

